# 2004 stock black wheels



## 2006KJ (Jan 3, 2011)

did these exist? my car has 17in. stock style wheels that are black with a red stripe around the outside. They also appear to be powercoated.. not just painted. Did any GTO's come with black wheels with a red stripe from the factory?










that's why wheel. the one on the other side has some scrapes on it but is otherwise in very good condition. So i'm wondering if i can just paint it black and re stripe it.. or if i need to get it powercoated again.. or if i can just find one used in perfect condition if they are stock wheels.


----------



## oneslowGTO (Jul 26, 2009)

No sir.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

No definitely think its a custom job...Looks good though.I want to powder coat mine


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Since they are all powdercoated, you are better off coating the fourth one again. If you paint it, that fourth wheel is always going to look a bit off compared to the other three and the finish will wear differently also


----------



## 2006KJ (Jan 3, 2011)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> Since they are all powdercoated, you are better off coating the fourth one again. If you paint it, that fourth wheel is always going to look a bit off compared to the other three and the finish will wear differently also


that's what i was thinking as well. i'm going to look into somewhere / someone that knows more then i do about powdercoating. I'm not afraid to paint it.. black black isnt hard to match and with clear on it it'll hold up just as well as the powdercoat (almost). am going to look into powder coat though. I'm going to replace all the red stripes as well.. i like them but they need updated.


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

Do you have any pics showing the whole car with these wheels on? I have an 04 TR and I just picked up an extra set of OEM 17s to do exactly this. I'd like to see some pictures before I pull the trigger instead of just my crappy photoshop jobs


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Anyone who is running black either powder coated them or rattle canned them (mine for winter are rattle canned).


----------

